# Leonard Nimoy RIP



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Age 83. Woe!  Sniff...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And I  see I posted this in the wrong place....


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Just heard on the BBC News that Leonard Nimoy died today at age 83. Here's to you, Mr. Spock, with your big ears and "fascinating" comments. You brought much humor and wonder to the world.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dammit, Spock!

http://nyti.ms/1EUjTvi


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It's very sad.    no worries, I'll move it.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

not passed away...just beamed up


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I knew he'd gone into the hospital with severe chest pain, but I'd hoped he'd get better. Terribly sad to hear this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey . . . . . you avatar is particularly appropriate now.      

I heard this on the radio in my car about an hour ago . . . . . had seen via George Takei's FB page that he'd gone in the hospital earlier in the week.

_and merged the threads_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NapCat said:


> not passed away...just beamed up


Last time they thought Spock was dead it turned out he was on the Genesis planet . . . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's his final tweet, from Monday:

A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had, but not preserved, except in memory. LLAP

*LLAP is Live Long and Prosper . . . . . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just saw this. Very true:










Peace and Long Life


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meta Geekness . . . .and some smiles


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Had to do it...I agree about losing a Grandparent . Remember watching TOS with my Dad


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Bummer. RIP.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

"I have been, and always shall be, your friend."  My favorite Spock quote.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hugssss to all my fellow geeks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm home early, and my Echo is playing my Leonard Nimoy music from this album:



Currently playing "Put a Little Love in Your Heart." Not musically great, but a good way to observe this sad day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"Of my friend, I can only say this: Of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the MOST human."


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

He will be sorely missed.
Rest in peace, Sir.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Buzz Aldrin on Nimoy's passing:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/27/opinion/buzz-aldrin-leonard-nimoy-spock/index.html

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, I'm out of touch, this is the first I've heard of this. So sad.  

I can't really remember a time when there wasn't Star Trek and Mr Spock et al. I loved that he would keep popping up in the later series and even more recently, in the new films, connecting it all together over almost a fifty year span.

An extraordinary, iconic character due in no small measure to Leonard Nimoy's portrayal of him. He must have gotten frustrated sometimes as an actor that no-one knew him for anything else, but still, not a bad thing to be remembered for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The news broke yesterday afternoon about 12:20 EST . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Washington Post's remembrance of LN:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/tv/leonard-nimoy-and-the-lasting-dignity-of-being-spock/2015/02/27/19469f30-beb3-11e4-8668-4e7ba8439ca6_story.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's always amazing to me that it only had a three year run....

I never got into the other series.  I just liked Kirk, Spock, Bones, Scotty, Uhura, Zulu and Chekov.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sstroble said:


> Although best remembered as Spock, Nimoy had many other roles. Ones I most enjoyed: as a Mexican hood on Dragnet TV series in late 1950s and as a super cool, unemotional operative on Mission Impossible after Star Trek ended its 3 year run.


He was in an episode of _Get Smart_ too . . . . . K.A.O.S. agent.


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

Star Trek had a profound impact on me during my formative years, and Nimoy's Spock was an important part of that.

It's somewhat comforting to see all the online tributes, knowing that he's touched so many lives and left such a powerful legacy. He will be missed, he will be remembered, and his influence will continue to ripple through the universe.


----------

